
Show HN: Invading privacy by inspecting localhost - wybiral
https://github.com/wybiral/wtf
======
marapuru
Interesting finding. I am one of those people who thought localhost was 99.9%
secure. Not a developer, tho. But did some fiddling in code. Thanks for
sharing.

